# Squamous cell carcinoma - How would you code these?



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 4, 2011)

How would you code these? Squamous cell carcinoma in situ, left proximal leg. Satisfactory condition in situ, left distal leg. Squamous cell carcinoma in situ, left shoulder. The notes in icd-9 say to code malignant by site for the skin of that site, if there is a asterisk by the site, but the neoplasms in the report are insitu.


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 4, 2011)

jwschroeterjr@gmail.com said:


> How would you code these? Squamous cell carcinoma in situ, left proximal leg. Satisfactory condition in situ, left distal leg. Squamous cell carcinoma in situ, left shoulder. The notes in icd-9 say to code malignant by site for the skin of that site, if there is a asterisk by the site, but the neoplasms in the report are insitu.



I come up with 232.7 (leg)  and 232.6 (shoulder/arm).  Hope this helps.  Of course, it it was NOT in situ, it would be 173.6 for the shoulder/arm and 173.7 for the leg.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Sanjith (Jan 4, 2011)

Squamous cell carcinoma in situ is skin cancer, which is also called as bowen's disease. if you go by the coding book for bowen's disease, it leads us to Neoplasm, skin, in situ. as per this the ICD code for squamous cell carcinoma in situ of left proximal leg and squamous cell carcinoma in situ of left shoulder would be 232.7 and 232.6 respectively.


----------

